
Facebook is asking for email passwords and harvesting contacts without consent - sonnyblarney
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-asks-new-users-email-passwords-2019-4
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19559617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19559617)

------
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.thedailybeast.com/beyond-sketchy-facebook-
demand...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/beyond-sketchy-facebook-demanding-
some-new-users-email-passwords)

